# Changing location of dust port on Laguna tablesaw



## dsiegler (Aug 28, 2017)

I'd like to move the dust port on my Laguna Fusion to the opposite side of the saw. I don't see any reasons not to do so, but Laguna suggested I find a forum and ask for suggestions. Any help?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*typically ......*

Usually the dust port on a table saw is at the rear at the bottom of the cabinet. It collects some of the dust that get airborne and then falls into the port by gravity. In other words ... they ain't all that effective. Without knowing the specifics of your TS, I don't think it will matter all that much.

I made a flat bottom plate with a 4" port for my contractor type saws which doesn't collect all the dust, but gets most of it. It's not all that effective, even with the openings closed off with pieces of magnetic sign material. There is a good portion of dust that gets slung off the top of the blade into the blade cover/guard. I've made over the blade dust collectors in various forms looking for the best and cheapest solution. I use 2" PVC and hook the far end to a high velocity air from a Shop Vac, the only method that really works.
The dust collector port at the bottom combined with the shop vac over the blade gets most of the dust, but it's still not 100% effective ... just sayin':frown2:


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Woodn, how is that manifold supported?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*each saw has a splitter plate*



ducbsa said:


> Woodn, how is that manifold supported?


I cut a saw kerf in the PCV.... kinda scary, but it just slips over both of the splitter plates. The saw blade guard/cover and anti-kickback pawls was drilled out leaving only the plate. However, I no longer use this system after getting some zero clearance throat plates. It worked fine for sucking up the dust, but because of the piping it was occasionally in the way, so I removed it. It was the second version of the overarm I had tried. Look in My Photos for the earlier version used on the 2 saw setup. This one was easily swung out of the way when not needed:










Here's what I use now, a simple wood sandwich with a friction bolt to allow any position I need. It doesn't do much for dust collection, since there is no vacuum, but it does keep it out of my face:









As with most things, they evolve over time to suit the requirements. Who knows, I may go back to the over the blade system in the future ....?:surprise2:


----------



## dsiegler (Aug 28, 2017)

*dust port*

Thanks for responding. The Laguna Fusion has a hose from the blade shroud to the dust port, so after cutting a new hole I will shorten the hose, attach it to the new port and cover the old port.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Woodn, thanks. Is the latest device a deflector?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup!*



ducbsa said:


> Woodn, thanks. Is the latest device a deflector?


The OEM clear plastic blade cover is too thick and has the antikick back pawls all of which get in my way. This thin wooden one is a "reminder" of where the blade is and a dust deflector not a collector.

I don't see how any below the table dust collector will stop the dust from coming off the blade above the table because it's still stuck or nested in the gullets then gets throw off by centrifugal force. However, once it's airborne again the "over the blade" collector with a strong shop vac will work just fine.


----------

